# Ever heard a deer do this?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Last year, bow hunting, while on the ground standing in a pricker bush patch along a hedgerow, I had 2 doe come walking along the hedgerow and stop within 15 yards of me. The lead and larger doe sensed I was there (in full camo)and did the usual things... stomped the ground... blew at me... whirled and then came back in from a different angle. This went on for about 10 to 15 minutes.

Then something I've never heard of nor read about happened.

She lifted her left hoof and began rapidly knocking it on the top of the her right front hoof giving off an incredibly fast rapping sound. Then she blew at me and then both ran off.

Imagine a knocking sound as if you were to hit your knuckles on a wooden table as fast as possible but even faster than that.

I have asked many hunters and no one had ever heard of this either. What do you think?

Rob


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Maybe it was a fart you were hearing.J/K 

Seriously, never heard anything like that before. Kind of weird.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

never heard that before. but can imagine what it sounds like


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

many years ago I got ****** at my hunting partner who was sitting on a hill side about a hundred yards from me. Sounded like he was busting 2 inch limbs againest a tree to build a fire. When I yelled at him for all the noise he told me about the deer pounding her foot just like you said. Only time I ever heard it too in over 40 years of hunting.

 Al


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

interesting alleyyooper.. I know what I heard but yet you begin to wonder after time but I will never forget the rapping sound... like 2 pieces of dead wood knocking together only they were hooves.
Rob


----------

